# ANZSCO 261312 and 261313



## Sanju (Jan 7, 2011)

I am very confused with these two ANZSCO codes 261312 (Developer Programmer) and 261313 (Software Engineer). 
My work experience always has been writing code, developing apps, debugging testing and also involved in designing the components to some extent, active participation in requirement gathering.

My designation has never been as a software architech or designer.. but mostly as a senior developer, or software engineer.

My questions is, If I nominate 261313 (Software Engineer) for skills assessment and if the ACS officer thinks that I do not have experience enough to be nominated as 261313 then will he reject the application or he may nominate my skills as 261312 and give a positive result ?? (all other requirements are fulfilled)

Somebody please answer

Many thanks
Sanju


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's really up to the ACS and though I can recall some posts some time ago that claimed ACS would assign a classification, it is probably better for you to sit down and closely analyse what you do and how that compares with classifications to see which one you are more closely matched to.
Have you looked at information available via A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information and links provided.


----------



## Sanju (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Wanderer. Actually I have read the links you pointed to many time. But my experience so a close match to both of them. In my 7 years of IT experience only early 2 years were pure development. Then all mix of development and other stuff. Basically equal contribution in all the stages of SDLC.

Thats where my confusion is. 

I think I should better go for lower class code 261312 (Developer) than to nominate 261313 (Software Engineer) and weaken my application. 

What's your say on this?

Another thing is, If I get a visa with what ever nominated code, does this code affects getting a job in Australia. I mean, does employers have any restriction. In my opinion it should NOT affect in anyway. Job will purely depend on interview. But I thought better to clear my doubt


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Once a visa is obtained, you can work in whatever occupation you need to, even as a taxi driver or something as many qualified people may do if there is not work in their field.


----------



## RELYPUNIT (Jan 14, 2011)

*ACS Help required.*

Hi everyone,
I will be very grateful if one could provide some information.
I tried to get information from various other places but to no avail.
Really confused, don't know how to move forward.
My brief details are:-

My EDUCATION:
I have 1 year Diploma in Computer Applications AND
1 Year correspondence Certificate in Computing.
BUT my degree is Bachelor of Commerce from Himachal University,India.

MY EXPERIENCE:
I am a Software Specialist having more than 8 years of experience.
I have been working as a team leader - delivery and played key role in system analysis, designing and development for many projects.
My Core areas of skill are leading teams for design and development of application using Oracle, PL/SQL, Oracle forms and Oracle Reports working on Finance, Insurance, Manufacturing, Media and various other Domains.
Handled Project status reporting, offshore/Onshore SPOC for client meetings, Complete Business Analysis Requirement, Mentoring Team.
Currently I am working in the role of Team Leader Delivery on Business intelligence Data Warehousing applications with tools like Informatica.Currently working on an onsite assignment for the same.

Project Leader with different Businesses on different applications and in various roles.

Worked on various asset management projects using business intelligence tools and Oracle/SQL database.

Exposure on Oracle Applications - Purchasing Procure to pay module.

My question is
1.My degree is NOT related to my education.What do I have to do RPL?
2.What ANZSCO code do I have to follow for assessment?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Read the ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community FAQ for that outlines assessment requirements.
You need to make an assessment yourself of what classification you are best matched for.


----------



## nagasainath (Mar 12, 2012)

*naga*



Sanju said:


> I am very confused with these two ANZSCO codes 261312 (Developer Programmer) and 261313 (Software Engineer).
> My work experience always has been writing code, developing apps, debugging testing and also involved in designing the components to some extent, active participation in requirement gathering.
> 
> My designation has never been as a software architech or designer.. but mostly as a senior developer, or software engineer.
> ...


Hi sanju,

what was the final result....did u go for the assessment?

If yes, under what code?

regards,
naga


----------

